# Das Gold der Pyrenäen



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2019)

Angeln wie Gott in Spanien, am besten gefiel mir die Stelle mit der selbstgemachten Salami. Schöne Fische natürlich auch.


----------



## ollidi (9. August 2019)

Wenn Du so weiter machst, hast Du mich bald überzeugt. 
Dann buche ich aber einen Privatkurs bei Dir.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Angeln wie Gott in Spanien, am besten gefiel mir die Stelle mit der selbstgemachten Salami. Schöne Fische natürlich auch.


Die Verpflegung war wirklich super  Etwas Käse, die Eselswurst, ein paar Nüsse und ein Glas Rotwein - mehr brauchte es nicht. Ja, die Fische war auch top. Und die Gewässer sind mit günstigen Tageskarten zu befischen.



ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn Du so weiter machst, hast Du mich bald überzeugt.
> Dann buche ich aber einen Privatkurs bei Dir.


Das mache ich für Dich, wenn Du den Chilischnaps zu Hause lässt


----------



## ollidi (9. August 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Das mache ich für Dich, wenn Du den Chilischnaps zu Hause lässt


Na gut... Ich lasse ja mit mir handeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2019)

Schöner Bericht und gute Fotos.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Na gut... Ich lasse ja mit mir handeln.






Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und gute Fotos.


Danke


----------

